# Strikeforce April 11 Shamrock vs. Diaz



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Main Card*
Catchweight bout: Frank Shamrock vs. Nick Diaz
Lightweight bout: Gilbert Melendez vs. Rodrigo Damm
Middleweight bout: Scott Smith vs. Benji Radach 
Womans bout: Crystine Santos vs. Hitomi Akano.
Heavyweight bout: Brett Rogers vs. Ron Humphries

*Preliminary Card*
Raul Castillo vs. Brandon Michaels
Eric Lawson vs. Richard Montoya
Luke Rockhold vs. Buck Meredith
James Terry vs. Zak Bucia
Jeremy Tavares vs. Shingo Kohara
Marcus Royster vs. Yohan Banks


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I just saw this online on the Showtime website....wtf?? Interesting match up. Uhmmm..why though? I mean yes this will be a good fight. But Diaz fights at 160 and Frank is 185+ 
Oh well..I guess its nice to see a catchweight fight, like in the Pride days. 

Gotta go with Shamrock on this one. Based on experience, size, power and stand up.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

This seems like a pretty solid effort from the new and improved Strikeforce. I'm down to watch anything with Frankie on it.

One question though. Why is Joe Riggs doing the WW thing again?

Even though I'm blaspheming here because Frank is on this card, I think the extra month to prepare for the May card will result in it kicking this card's ass. Lawler, Babalu and Feijao are already supposed to be on there. If two of them get good match-ups, it at least equals this card.

Also, She-Borg is now slated to face Hitomi Akano.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

This is a great card and Im really glad they are giving Cyborg some love and throwing her on the main card instead of being regulated to the Prelims.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Shields VS Riggs is scrapped. And Riggs won't be fighting Baroni either.

The fifth bout is undetermined at this point. Coker is quoted as saying that Riggs against an unnamed opponent, or Brett Rogers against an unnamed opponent will likley fill the slot.

I hope it's Rogers.:thumbsup:


----------



## sully (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah im really looking forward to this fight. i liked franks fight vs tito ortiz a whole lot


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't too much like the replacment for Thomson here, but on short notice what do we expect??


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

looks like the majority's goign for the Legend


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Whoa, I forgot about Rodrigo Damm. I remember him from Bodog. He also tko'd your boy Masvidal J.P.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

D.P. said:


> He also tko'd your boy Masvidal J.P.


This is why El Nino must destroy him.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

J.P. said:


> This is why El Nino must destroy him.


Haha, I see.

Someone is going to get KTFO in that heavyweight fight...I can feel it. And Radach/Smith...you already know. That's going to be a hell of a fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

LW my man, LW. And I think this fight is going to be more of a showcase of Melendez's talents. He's coming off of a huge loss. He'll be hungry. I hope he's training as hard as he says he is.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

J.P. said:


> LW my man, LW. And I think this fight is going to be more of a showcase of Melendez's talents. He's coming off of a huge loss. He'll be hungry. I hope he's training as hard as he says he is.


Yeah, he should definitely be hungry to get back on top after losing his belt. So you think Melendez can KO him is what you're saying?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm not bent on a standing KO. I'll think that he'll stop him on the ground TKO due to strikes. That's Melendez's bread and butter. His GNP is pretty sick.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Ah I see what you mean there. His gnp is pretty solid.

Lol @ 2:04 of the video, when his corner rushes in after he wins.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

If you ever get the chance to see his fight against Gabe Lemley, check it out. Vintage Melendez.:thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I know what happens, but I never actually seen it. I'm definitely going to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Fight......http://www.pancrase.org/strikeforce-video-gilbert-melendez-vs-gabe-lemley/03-30-2008/


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

benji radach is AWSOME ! and im hoping shamrock smashes diaz


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Norway1 said:


> benji radach is AWSOME ! and im hoping shamrock smashes diaz


Scott Smith is a power puncer, but I think that Benji is a little quicker and his hands are heavy as hell. He should be able to put Smith away by the second round. I'm pulling for Radach as well.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Norway1 said:


> benji radach is AWSOME ! and im hoping shamrock smashes diaz


Yes..to both.



J.P. said:


> Fight......http://www.pancrase.org/strikeforce-video-gilbert-melendez-vs-gabe-lemley/03-30-2008/


Man, that was a good fight. Melendez dominated him.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope Frank pounds on him for a couple of rounds then puts him out full ko.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Shamrock vs. Diaz*

...This bout seems interesting. Both guys are cardio machines which makes for great action. I'm not surprised to see Shamrock win the poll by a huge margin. I see Shamrock winning by TKO. Frank is bigger & stronger with more powerful strikes. I see a lot of verbal taunting in this match. Shamrock & Diaz are ground experts so I don't see a submission win in this fight. I've always liked Nick's game but I think he's biting off more than he can chew. Both fighters have pretty good chins, but if K.J. Noons can drop Diaz with 1 punch, I see Frank doing it even more so. Frank owned Baroni in the striking department when they fought and Phil has 1 punch KO power. Diaz does not possess that kind of power. Anyhow it's going to be a good fight...:thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

wow. nice post. I never really knew his history. Glad I caught up on that. thanks JP


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn!! Check out Rodrigo Damm, Thomsons replacment......He's in the red.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Nicks gonna win. You guys are living in the past.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jcal said:


> Nicks gonna win. You guys are living in the past.


The more I think about this fight, the more certain I am Nick is going to be murdered in the first round.

Frank is so much damn bigger. Diaz is going to look like a kid next to him.


The only way Diaz can win is to run for his life and jab frank to a decision. I don't see him doing that.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I like Nick a lot. He's been one of my favorites for a long time now. I want him to hold a belt at least once in his career. I think this fight will be tough for him, he has a great chin but it will be tested come saturday. I'll be pulling for him, but this is no doubt his toughest fight since Gomi.

My guy Nick Diaz by Sub.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

If Nick doesn't control the distance here Frank will be exploding with tight combos. And he'll knock Diaz out.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

On of the few things that Frank has over his brother is a legitimate win in this decade. I see him going down in this one though.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Gotta Love It*


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Stop posting videos that aren't available in my country JP.

I can't believe people are giving Nick a chance in this.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Why is Saturday taking so long to get here! I wanna see Shammy already.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Stop posting videos that aren't available in my country JP.
> .


You guys do me like that too.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I can't wait! Shamrock is going to pound his face in (hopefully)


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Did anyone else just get the feeling something would go wrong at the weigh-in's yesterday? I got up this morning and just knew. Didn't expect it to be Cyborg though.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Stop posting videos that aren't available in my country JP.
> 
> I can't believe people are giving Nick a chance in this.


because Unlike shamrock in the last decade Nick has KOD legitament worldclass fighters. Oh yeah and hes not old


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jcal said:


> because Unlike shamrock in the last decade Nick has KOD legitament worldclass fighters. Oh yeah and hes not old


Frank is 35 whic isn't even that old, and he is in great shape for someone that age. 

He went toe to toe with Cung Le and while he did lose, he landed some shots and by the end of that fight rocked Le badly. While I hate Cung Le and his fans, the man is a great striker.

Shamrock is gong to have about 15lbs on Diaz, he's a lot stronger and he is as good a striker. Diaz is fucked.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Frank is 35 whic isn't even that old, and he is in great shape for someone that age.
> 
> He went toe to toe with Cung Le and while he did lose, he landed some shots and by the end of that fight rocked Le badly. While I hate Cung Le and his fans, the man is a great striker.
> 
> Shamrock is gong to have about 15lbs on Diaz, he's a lot stronger and he is as good a striker. Diaz is fucked.


Cung lee was embarassing frank and when frank gave alittle he did his usual your going to sleep signal (which was cool one time with phil) but pretty stupid with Lee. Also Nick is larger than frank naturally (do your homework) and I do believe Frank is 37 and Nick is way better on the ground, remember how easy it was for Renzo to take frank down and get side control? He did it like 10 times in a round and a half


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

No he isn't, he's a whole lot smaller. Frank has fought at 205 most of his career, Nick fought as low as 161lbs. What "homework" brought you to your conclusion that Diaz is naturally bigger?

Cung le was beating frank yes, but Frank also almost KO'd him at the end of the third. It's not like Frank was being beaten around the place, Le was just beating him to the punch/kick.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Diaz is taller, while Frank carries a lot of muscle mass.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Why is Saturday taking so long to get here! I wanna see Shammy already.


Do you mean World of Warcraft Shammy or Sham-Wow. Sham-Wow is freakin awesome.. for real. You can use it for the house, the garage, the boat, olmypic divers use it to dry off. Throw one of them in the ocean then hide the Sham-wow, you just ended the world because everyone will die of thirst.

Or Frank Shamrock?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

This poll is a bit shocking to me. Frank struggled with Renzo's ground game and Nick's is comparable to Renzo's(both Gracie BB's, I know Renzo is like a 3rd or 4th degree but still). Throw in the fact that Nick is long and rangy with good boxing, its a tough fight for Shamrock. Shamrock has shitty TDD and I think Nick can take him down and control him for a UD. I dont think DIaz will outstrike Shamrock, but if he chooses to take him down he wins the fight.

Why is everyone talking about the Cung Le fight? Diaz isnt Cung Le, he is much more similar to Renzo and Frank was getting worked by Renzo.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Diaz has no wrestling. He won't take Frank down.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Diaz has no wrestling. He won't take Frank down.


And Renzo had world class TD's?? :sarcastic12:

Whenever someone shoots on Frank they can get the TD. His knees are shot.

I just have a feeling, Diaz is gonna be an idiot and brawl with him.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Of course he will, it's Nick Diaz. 

Also I would say Reonzo is a better wrestler than Nick.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Nick Diaz will brawl for all of 3 minutes before he realizes that's a dumbass idea.

Then again.. I could see him winning the stand up, however unlikely. He DID kick both Lawler and Gomi's ass standing.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Gomi beat the hell out of him till he gassed. Then he allowed Nick to punch him in the face at will to try to land a big shot because he had zero respect for Diazs power. Hardly Nicks greatest standup showing.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> No he isn't, he's a whole lot smaller. Frank has fought at 205 most of his career, Nick fought as low as 161lbs. What "homework" brought you to your conclusion that Diaz is naturally bigger?
> 
> Cung le was beating frank yes, but Frank also almost KO'd him at the end of the third. It's not like Frank was being beaten around the place, Le was just beating him to the punch/kick.


In a recent interview Shammie says he weighs 183 lbs and has weighed that for a very long time. Diaz is taller and actually fought at 170 for most of his career. Keep in mind he had a lot of trouble making that 160 lb weight class, because he cuts from 170+. I think they will be essentially the same weight at fight time but Diaz will have a height and reach advantage, not to mention youth and better submission skills.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Link? I find that hard to believe about Shamrock.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Go to wikipedia for Frank Shamrock. I guess alot of people didnt see the renzo fight .... Franks takedown defense got exposed and renzo only used BJJ takedowns not greco or freestyle. Nick is way more well rounded than Renzo and younger. Im just worried about nicks scar tissue opening up.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jcal said:


> Go to wikipedia for Frank Shamrock.


Was that a response to me? I see nothing there about his weight.




jcal said:


> I guess alot of people didnt see the renzo fight .... Franks takedown defense got exposed and renzo only used BJJ takedowns not greco or freestyle. Nick is way more well rounded than Renzo and younger. Im just worried about nicks scar tissue opening up.


Nick has zero wrestling. And it's not exactly like he is inclined to take people down.

Frank is gonna KO him.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Thought this was fitting...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Link? I find that hard to believe about Shamrock.


http://www.sherdog.com/videos/recent/Frank-Shamrock-on-Diaz-Ken-Shamrock-1953

He says that he weighs 183 now, and he has been mostly ~179 since highschool, and that even back in the day when the weight class limit was 199, he never weighed that much.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, I guess I'm an idiot haha.

I always thought looking at his frame he was at least 200lbs.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

jcal said:


> Go to wikipedia for Frank Shamrock. I guess alot of people didnt see the renzo fight .... Franks takedown defense got exposed and renzo only used BJJ takedowns not greco or freestyle. Nick is way more well rounded than Renzo and younger. Im just worried about nicks scar tissue opening up.


I believe that issue should be resolved thanks to Nick's surgery last year. They removed the bulk of the accumulated scar tissue, shaved down the sharp bones in his face that were facilitating all the cuts, and then sewed it back up neatly. He hasn't had a bad cut since he got that surgery after the Noons cut stoppage.



TheNegation said:


> Well, I guess I'm an idiot haha.
> 
> I always thought looking at his frame he was at least 200lbs.


keep in mind his height is only 5'10", and he is not as bulky as some of the other relatively short 205er's like Evans, or Lambert and Eastman when they fought at 205. And as he mentioned, he has gotten smaller as he aged, so he probably isn't able to pack on weight in the pre-fight camp like he used to.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow, both DIaz and Shammie came in at 180 on the dot. This fight is ON!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

***Strikeforce SPOILERS!***

I'll be putting up the fight results as they happen. As awlways, if you do NOT want to know the results, do NOT look in here.

This is for the Main Card




Here we go:
*
Brett Rogers vs. Ron Humphrey*

*Round 1*
Humphrey storms forward with an off-balance triple jab. Humphrey throws two spinning back kicks that fall short. Humphrey stays aggressive as he shrugs off a takedown attempt and fires a powerful left-legged head kick that is blocked. Humphrey bends over and attempts a single leg without dropping levels. Rogers defends it easily and roughs up his opponent with uppercuts from short range. The fighters clinch and exchange dirty boxing against the fencing. Rogers slips and the crowd reacts. Rogers stands up and belts Humphrey with a right hand. Rogers grabs the dreadlocks of Humphrey from the Thai clinch. Referee Herb Dean warns him for the infraction. Rogers again grabs his hair and Dean issues a warning that a point will be taken for another infraction. The action is back on and Rogers goes back to the Thai plum, throwing knees to the high chest. Rogers again holds onto the dreadlocks of Humphrey. Dean halts the action and takes a point. Dean restarts the fighters and Rogers roughs Humphrey up from tight quarters with short punches and uppercuts.
Dave Mandel/Sherdog.com

Brett Rogers took
out Ron Humphrey.


Jordan Breen scores the round 9-9
TJ De Santis scores the round 9-9
Mike Fridley scores the round 9-9

*Round 2*
Rogers presses forward and pushes Humphrey against the fence. Rogers lands a knee as Humphrey backs off. Rogers jabs his opponent back to the cage and unloads with a knee to the midsection. Rogers only lets go of the plum to blast away with uppercuts before returning to the clinch. The knees are landing at will, both to the chin and body before Humphrey goes down to avoid more punishment. Dean steps in to save the downed fighter at 1:38 of round two.

*Cristiane “Cyborg” Santos vs. Hitomi Akano*


*Round 1*
Cyborg rushes out and tees off with punching flurries. Akano hangs tough and ends up getting thrown hard to the mat. Akano attempts and armbar and Cyborg has none of it. Cyborg stands and the Japanese fighter follows. Santos again just throws Akano to the mat with seemingly little effort. Akano shows good footwork as she avoids the power of her opponent. Akano tries to pull guard, but her range isn’t correct. Cyborg unloads with her hands again before the three-minute round expires.

Jordan Breen scores the round 10-9 Cyborg
TJ De Santis scores the round 10-9 Cyborg
Mike Fridley scores the round 10-9 Cyborg

*Round 2*
Cyborg walks right into her opponent throwing bombs. Akano ducks under and attempts a double-leg takedown that fails. Akano, a southpaw, throws a left-hand lead that connects. Cyborg shows anger and rushes forward with a one-two combo. Akano pulls guard and closes her legs around the Brazilian. From a closed guard, Akano ties up Santos the best that she can, but Cyborg breaks free and fires punches downward. Cyborg passes to side-control against the fencing and tees off with right hands until the horn sounds.

Jordan Breen scores the round 10-9 Cyborg
TJ De Santis scores the round 10-9 Cyborg
Mike Fridley scores the round 10-9 Cyborg

*Round 3*
Akano flops and referee Josh Rosenthal stands her up. Cyborg connects clean with a kick to the body and a right hand that rocks Akano’s world. Cyborg pounces with more punches and a knee until Rosenthal pulls her off. Cyborg wildly celebrates her impressive win with a dash to the cage. The official time is 0:35 of the final frame. 


*Benji Radach vs. Scott Smith*

*Round 1*

The fighters touch gloves and the action is on. Radach starts with a right-hand lead and a jab that connect. Radach continues to jab and catches a body-kick attempt from Smith. An inside low kick scores for Smith as the action slows. Radach abandons his jab to throw a right hand. Smith avoids the blow and follows up with a right to the chin that shakes Radach’s frame. A right hand from Smith knocks Radach to the floor on all fours. Radach stands and unloads with a right hand that sends Smith retreating to the canvas. Radach patiently sets up another right hand that lands flush before lifting Smith into the air and depositing him to the canvas. From the top position in guard, Radach gets busy with punches to the head and body.

Jordan Breen scores the round 10-9 Radach
TJ De Santis scores the round 10-9 Radach
Mike Fridley scores the round 10-9 Radach 
*
Round 2*

Smith rushes in and scores with a right hand to the jaw. Radach ties up his opponent, but finds himself with his back to the cage. Smith tries an inside sweep from the clinch, but he can’t get Radach to the mat. Smith gives up the position and returns to the center of the cage. Radach grazes a left hook to the mouth and connects with a knee to the body. A left hand rocks Smith. A right follows that knocks Smith down. Smith stands and is caught in a standing guillotine. Smith recovers and trips Radach to the floor. Radach attempts to transition directly to the mount with the choke, but he loses hold of his opponent’s neck in the process. Smith tries a single that ends up in a stalemate. Referee Herb Dean stands the fighters and Smith is a bloody mess as a cut near the left eye is dripping life liquid. Radach jabs from the pocket while Smith survives the round.

Jordan Breen scores the round 10-9 Radach
TJ De Santis scores the round 10-8 Radach
Mike Fridley scores the round 10-8 Radach 

*Round 3*

Radach stays behind his trusty jab to kickoff the final stage. Smith, bleeding from both eyes, gets busy with a flurry and a kick to the body. Radach ducks under and lobs Smith on his head with a beautifully-executed wrestling throw. Smith rallies with a right hand and Radach is hurt. Radach retreats and then stops Smith in his tracks with a straight right. Radach is now bleeding from a laceration on the right temple. In spectacular fashion, Smith steps forward in the pocket and knocks Radach out with a counter right hand. Amazing come-from-behind win for Scott Smith at 3:24 of round three. 

*Gilbert Melendez vs. Rodrigo Damm*

*Round 1*

Melendez catches a kick from Damm and trips him to the canvas. From the top in guard, Melendez strikes downward with shoulder punches and left hands to the ribs. Damm, with his head buried in the fencing, closes his guard and starts to work on the right arm of Melendez. Right hands rain down from Melendez, as Damm slides backward against the cage and gets a butterfly guard. The offensive position doesn’t deter Melendez; he postures up and blasts Damm with right hooks and hammerfists. Melendez moves to half guard. Left hands land and Melendez gets busy with rights at the bell.

Jordan Breen scores the round 10-9 Melendez
TJ De Santis scores the round 10-9 Melendez
Mike Fridley scores the round 10-9 Melendez 

*Round 2*

Melendez drops levels for a single and Damm impressively sprawls away. Melendez is sporting a swollen right eye after the scramble. Damm is looking tired on his feet as he lowers his hands. Melendez moves in and sets up a right cross with a jab. The cross clips the chin and puts Damm down. Three follow-up rights from Melendez put Damm to sleep at 2:02 of the second stanza as referee Josh Rosenthal shows mercy on the hurt fighter. 


*Frank Shamrock vs. Nick Diaz*

*Round 1*
Shamrock attacks the right leg of Diaz with two low kicks. Shamrock misses clean on a head kick attempt. Diaz jabs the head and gets an easy single-leg takedown. Diaz moves to half guard and then side control. The pace slows as Diaz attempts a kimura on the left arm of Shamrock. Frank pulls his arm free and stands. Diaz jabs lazily while Shamrock throws right hand leads one after the other. Shamrock mixes in a straight to the body while Diaz moves forward jabbing. Diaz kicks the right leg of Diaz and ducks under a left hand. Diaz catches a Shamrock body kick and trips him to the floor. Diaz engages, hopping into side control. Diaz quickly mounts Shamrock. Diaz goes to a high mounts and tees off. Shamrock escapes to end the round.

Jordan Breen scores the round 10-9 Diaz
TJ De Santis scores the round 10-9 Diaz
Mike Fridley scores the round 10-9 Diaz

*Round 2*

Diaz taunts Shamrock in the center of the cage, talking trash. Diaz puts his head down and lands a left hook. Shamrock is reaching from the outside with his right hand. His timing is off and he’s falling short on nearly every punch. Diaz steps forward and lands a right hook. Shamrock uses lateral footwork while Diaz chases him throwing constant leather. Diaz has completely taken over this fight. Shamrock looks gassed and battered. With Shamrock’s back to the fence, Diaz stuns his opponent with a left straight to the chin. Diaz drops Shamrock with a right hook to the body. Shamrock covers and takes a pounding from both hands until referee “Big” John McCarthy pulls Diaz off. Complete domination by Nick Diaz.


Preliminary Spoilers:

Shingo Kohara wins by KO (Knee) Round 2 0:04
James Terry wins by Decision (Unanimous) Round 3 5:00
Raul Castillo wins by Submission (Rear-Naked Choke) Round 1 1:45
Eric Lawson wins by TKO (Punches) Round 1 4:54
Luke Rockhold wins by Submission (Rear-Naked Choke) Round 1 4:07

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/strikeforce-live-play-by-play-16963


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Smith/Radach was a great fight.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Smith/Radach was a great fight.



Agreed. I was really suprised by the KO.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, I can't believe he got another comeback KO.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

how much longer til shamrock?


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

TERMINATOR said:


> how much longer til shamrock?


Will probably go on in about 15 min 12 EST at latest


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It's coming up next Terminator.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

AlaRave said:


> Will probably go on in about 15 min 12 EST at latest


sweet thanks fu*kin work


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Rodrigo got put to sleep.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

lol @ saying nick has no takedowns. takedown in the first two minutes


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Shamrock looked terrible the second round.......it was good to see Big John back in the ring though.

He really should have worked the leg kicks the reach was to much to outstrike him.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Shammy got dominated tonight. Props to Nick though.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

NICK DIAZ iS BETTER THAN FRANK SHAMROCK IN EVERY WAY POSSIBLE. Man I bet Nick is enjoying himself a nice big doobie right about now. :thumbsup::thumbsup: So, whose ass will Nick beat next??!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Was that a response to me? I see nothing there about his weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you for real? You got a lot to learn BOY


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

*Well..*

idk what to say anymore. idk what to do anymore. cant believe this fuckin happened probably gonna go lay down and pretend i never watched this. im still a fan and youll always be my favorite fighter frank. i just dont know what was going on with you tonight. i know all of us franky fans are probably depressed and pissed and definately upset. damone and jp and everyone else dont worry he'll be back. but anyways nick did a good job and earned my respect. Congrats to you.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...Diaz beats the odds bigtime....*

...Great night of fights. Again most of us were wrong, including myself. Hats off to those who voted for Nick. That right hand to Frank's body dropping him was sweet. Diaz looked great. Nick looks huge at 180. I bet Diaz smokes a fatty after that 1...:thumbsup: Gotta love his taunting. Scott Smith...unreal. He was getting beat up and out of nowhere...BOOM! Big right hand. 
...Bret Rogers again showed his massive punching power as well as some brutal knees. Gina was looking totally hot as usual. Can't wait for her & Cris to bang it out. Strikeforce is stacking up well. The middleweight division is looking tight. I would love to see another show down between Nick Diaz & Robbie Lawler once more.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, that was tough to see. But I have to say, Nick did earn my respect tonight, and he just dominated Frank. But I'm sure we'll be seeing more of Shamrock, and he'll look great next time.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> This poll is a bit shocking to me. Frank struggled with Renzo's ground game and Nick's is comparable to Renzo's(both Gracie BB's, I know Renzo is like a 3rd or 4th degree but still). *Throw in the fact that Nick is long and rangy with good boxing, its a tough fight for Shamrock. Shamrock has shitty TDD and I think Nick can take him down and control him *for a UD. I dont think DIaz will outstrike Shamrock, but if he chooses to take him down he wins the fight.
> 
> Why is everyone talking about the Cung Le fight? Diaz isnt Cung Le, he is much more similar to Renzo and Frank was getting worked by Renzo.


I believe I was one of the 8 who picked Diaz, thank you ! raise01:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Told ya SOOOOOOOOO! War Diaz


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

easiest 500k i ever bet.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

That was embarassing to watch, 

Diaz made it look easy...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow........

hurts......too.......much.......to.......intellegently......post.........

Frank got worked in the standup completly.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

TKOSPIKE said:


> idk what to say anymore. idk what to do anymore. cant believe this fuckin happened probably gonna go lay down and pretend i never watched this. im still a fan and youll always be my favorite fighter frank. i just dont know what was going on with you tonight. i know all of us franky fans are probably depressed and pissed and definately upset. damone and jp and everyone else dont worry he'll be back. but anyways nick did a good job and earned my respect. Congrats to you.


He has been a has been since like years ago, if you look at who hes fought and how the fights ended you should have a clue by now. Dont forget Baroni was done way before shamwow beat him. He just says hes the best and people believe him yet hes not even rated in the top 20 maybe 30.He said in an interview recently that only him and Gsp have made it to a higher skill set than all the other fighters out there including Fedor and Silva, hes out of his mind. He has 2 KOs to his credit wow shamwow


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jcal said:


> are you for real? You got a lot to learn BOY


Yeah.....Nick has no wrestling. 

And you never backed up what you said about Nicks weight.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Wow whoever bet money on Diaz is laughin' right about not, the odds musta been ridiculous! 

Seriously, wtf was wrong with Shamrock??? His conditioning was horrible. I guess the major surgeries really did affect his performance. Diaz looked better than ever. He could probably bulk up and make a solid middleweight.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

kc1983 said:


> Wow whoever bet money on Diaz is laughin' right about not, the odds musta been ridiculous!
> 
> Seriously, wtf was wrong with Shamrock??? His conditioning was horrible. I guess the major surgeries really did affect his performance. Diaz looked better than ever. He could probably bulk up and make a solid middleweight.


That would be me, and yes I am laughing. It all about matchups people. Frank doesnt like fighting tall guys, and bjj guys. Diaz was both. Easy money!!

Diaz weight is 161-163. He'd be SICK at 155 if he could make the cut But that would be tough. Too many good wrestlers at 170. ANd he is too small for 185. Shamrock isnt a top 10 MW


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I've been saying this for a while, but Frank Shamrock needs to retire. [INSERT J.P. rant here.]


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I've been saying this for a while, but Frank Shamrock needs to retire. [INSERT J.P. rant here.]


So rockybalboa.....we meet again......:fight01:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

grabs the lotion.....


Man i hope we get this up in the vids section. cuz i freaken missed it because the sport bar we went to doesnt have prem channels. i was pissed.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*J.P.'s avatar...*

....J.P.....your avatar makes me giggle my ass off every time I see it. Unbelievable!!!....LOL! Dude tries to jump out of the ring and gets clocked anyway...Outstanding Bro...one of the funniest things I have ever seen!:thumbsup:


----------

